# TTC and Psych Medication



## his_girl (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi to anyone in the same boat as me!

I was diagnosed as Type II Bipolar about 4 years ago (I'm 28 now) but had been on psych meds for depression since I was 17. I currently take venlafaxine (150mg/day) and lamotragine (50mg/day) which I've been on for about 6 months as I was previously on higher dosages of the same meds. I also have an underactive thyroid for which I take levothyroxine.

I've just found out my levels of testosterone and SBHG are 'abnormal' - I have follow up with my GP on Monday to find out exactly what this means, although my FSH, LH, Prolactin and E2 are all in normal ranges. It may be indicative of PCOS which would help to explain no BFP after 15 months of unprotected intercourse.

I'm just wondering what other experiences people have had with being on psych meds and TTC....?

Loopy Lu x


----------

